# Air Compressor will not get to full fill



## wjalex4 (Sep 17, 2017)

I have a Craftsman 5HP single-stage compressor, model 919.3165510. It's about 16 years old. Recently, it's taking longer and longer to get to 150 psi, at which time it will shut off. Now, it gets to about 100-110 psi and struggles to get any higher. It's not leaking anywhere I can detect. My thought is that is needs a piston & sleeve job, as it's probably getting blowby once it starts to work hard about 100 psi. Does that make sense to y'all?

Thanks! ---Walter


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

If it gets to 75-80 lbs at about the same time, most likely all you need is a new reed plate an check valve.


----------



## Oscar (Nov 11, 2017)

I agree, unless there is excess airflow coming out of the crankcase vent hole, at which point you may conclude some blow-by past the rings. But other than that, yea an intake flapper on the reed plate probably met it's maker.


----------

